# Star Trek



## Blake Bowden (May 8, 2009)

Took my son to see the new Star Trek flick and it was AWESOME!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 9, 2009)

My son is going to take we, hows that for a switch?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 9, 2009)

I was curious how that was going to turn out, my wife wants to go see it.


----------



## TCShelton (May 10, 2009)

About to go see it now.


----------



## JTM (May 11, 2009)

<-- jealous


----------



## TCShelton (May 11, 2009)

Not a Star Trek fan, but it was pretty good.  Star Wars always appealed to me more...


----------

